# Camperstop Totana



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi all,
Currently on Aire near Totana. Lovely views all around and very friendly people.
Nice and quiet which suits us after noisy, chaotic Benidorm.
Martin and Judith are staying in the house adjacent and can supply all information.
All the Aires number 146.
N37deg 47 .575' W001 deg30. 585'
Totana has Dia, Consum and Hipermercado.
Also Autogas but awaiting details.
7 euros or 10 with electric.

Cheers,
Alan and Lesley


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

I assume this is the one: http://inglescamperstopsierraespuna.blogspot.co.uk/

Looks good! It's on our radar for a stopover in the spring.

Mike


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Page 134 of the Spain and Portugal Aires book.

On our radar too Mike.... may bump into you.. not literally I hope.

Steve.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

It's on my radar for a stop on my way home in a month or so.
Could anyone give verbal directions arriving from the west. Sorry don't have one of those sat nab things and I couldn't get the new aires book b4 we left home?
Garcia


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

N340A. Approach from east and at 1st roundabout take 1st exit, sp 'MU502' and 'Aledo'. Go straight over next roundabout, sp 'Aledo'. At next roundabout take 1st exit, sp 'Polideportivo La Santa'. At end of road turn right, signed. Take road to left, signed.

Taken from book.

PS glad to hear I'm not the only one that's sat navless


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

We used that aire 2 years ago and really enjoyed the peace, tranquillity and the views. Going back again next Spring.

Very nice spot and nice people. Martin & Judith are great outdooristas and have shown us some beautiful mountain walks


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

:idea: At this rate we'll be able to have a 'mini meet' in Spring  

Sounds a good spot, we have stopped at 'El Berro' in the past so aware that the Sierra Espuna is a nice area, so will be good to see a different part of it, may spend a few days if we like it.

Steve.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

El Berro certainly has more walking to offer but we've just changed to a 8m-plus van and there are only about 6 spots at El Berro that we will now be able to fit into.

At Totana there's about a 1km walk NW into the foothills before you feel that you're in the mountains. However, on the aire's doorstep there's a level bike ride north-ish for about 6 - 10 kms, along the canal, which skirts the hills. On a Sunday it's like Lycra City/Tour de France!


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

You're selling it to me Norman, I shall have plenty of lycra with me  .
I like getting into the hills as well though so I take it there's alternatives to the canal? 

Know what you mean about El Berro, we only had a couple of spare pitches to choose from in our 6m van. Walking as you say is splendid though.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Norman B
You're selling it tome too....instead of a stopover on the way home, it sounds like it'd be worth a day or two just to pedal around.....
Might just do that if the weather looks fair...
Garcia


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Totana*

Forgot to mention free wifi - faster than home.

My sat-nav coords differ from book - N37deg 47' 37"

W 1 deg 30' 36"

Washing machine 3 euros.

Cheers,
Alan

http://inglescamperstopsierraespuna.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## LindaandNicole (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Alan - you're selling it to us too, we're looking for a stopover tomorrow evening in a 7.5m van - first time out of the UK in her too! We just might see you there tomorrow tea time then. We'll be in Betty the big old hymer  Linda & Nicole


----------



## LindaandNicole (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Alan - nice to meet you albeit briefly - Totana was lovely, you're right 
NB If anyone else arrives in the dark - use Alan's GPS co-or donates not the All the Aires book!


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Totana*



LindaandNicole said:


> Hi Alan - nice to meet you albeit briefly - Totana was lovely, you're right
> NB If anyone else arrives in the dark - use Alan's GPS co-or donates not the All the Aires book!


Hi Linda and Nicole,
Nice to have met you if somewhat briefly as you said at Totana.
Today was beautiful weather and AlanSue headed off for Xmas.

Enjoy the rest of your travels and safe journey to wherever.

Cheers,
Alan and Lesley


----------



## zzzac (Dec 15, 2013)

We can also recommend this place, in fact we were only going to stay a couple of days but liked it so much we stayed for a couple more. This was between 24th Dec - 28th Dec 2013. (all seems a distant memory now we are back )

Owners very friendly and accommodating.

Good to meet some other motor homers as we are very new, some good advice from Alan & Lesley. It will be on our list to return as soon as we can.

all the best

Salli & Zac


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Did you guys ^^^ meet up with WUG whilst at Totana? His blog (see other thread) and your comments have convinced me to stay there for at least a few nights on this years trip - probably late March time.

As soon as I have a more precise sort of date I'll start a new thread and maybe one or more MHF'rs will be able to join us.
Steve.


----------



## zzzac (Dec 15, 2013)

> id you guys ^^^ meet up with WUG whilst at Totana? His blog (see other thread) and your comments have convinced me to stay there for at least a few nights on this years trip - probably late March time


We did meet up with them on our last day, in fact they gave us the tip for the Riaza campsite where we stayed on our way back to Paris.

Very handy indeed thanks


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Glad it was useful, Zzzac. We also met Exmusso and Carol. Having chosen such a stupid moniker I tend to keep my secret identity just that - secret.

Re directions, the bypass is essential as going through the town via sat nav is a nightmare of narrow streets and one-ways - been there, done that and don't want to do it again.

Our preference is to follow the bypass as previously described but to continue straight on via the RM-502 until you hit the canal - there's a rumble strip just before the turn and a big advertising sign on the lhs - and then turn right. The road's a bit wider this way. 

We also prefer it for coming back from Totana on the bike as the gradient is gentler and there's no annoying downhill followed by a steeper uphill.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

A few thoughts re this Aire......

it's very well put together, with glorious views. Nice gravel hard standing.
Loads of walks , cycle rides, runs about in the area...
A fair step to the town.....easy cycle in....but uphill all the way back!
NO shops , or bars nearby So...........make sure you stock up with, at least , all the heavy stuff (in my case ....beers and dog food!!!) before 
you arrive unless you're the sort that don't mind taking your van out all the time to go shopping!!!!
If you are desperate for the WiFi....stay on the LOWER level....I couldn't get a signal without my booster from the top terrace.....
Needs some more signage!! Follow TubbyTuba's written directions ( see earlier post....)
BUT you don't pick up any of their signs till you're almost on top of the place!!
We actually turned back on one occasion thinking it couldn't be the correct road (tho it was!!!)
10 e's incl elec and wifi.......
Seems at the mo to be an awesome spot......just watched the sun go down........VERY idyllic.........
Garcia


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Just to update for anybody that's not seen my other thread. We are currently here at Totana and it certainly has lived up fully to all other comments. We shall definitely be returning on future visits!

The lovely Paula gave us a lift down into town today for the Easter procession which was very spectacular. We then strolled about the town soaking up the atmosphere (and a couple of drinks and tapas) before sauntering back up to the van to chill out for the rest of the day.
The sunsets do tend to be beautiful when the clouds descend at night time ---- loving it.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We stayed there in the autumn of 2012 and agree it is well worth a visit, the site is great (it was undergoing the final stages of work on it and the welcome was real and brilliant.

Totally good in our opinion and the sosta nearby (if that is the right word from memory) and the food was excellent.....

Dave


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Dave, we have just been chatting to a Dutch couple who also fully recommended the local restaurant so we will be trying that out in the next couple of days.

As for the recent comments about the wifi reception, the (nice) Dutch couple also informed us that the owners (Angel y Paula) have had a new aerial installed and reception is perfect all over the site - and they are on the upper level. It's certainly as good as any we have had so far on our trip.

Steve.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The restaurant name is;

Restaurante Venta la Rata
Carretera La Santa, 185
30850 Totana, Murcia
Spain

Telephone;

+34 968 42 17 04

their GPS position is;

37.787134, -1.524886

we turned up and they were nominally shut, but opened up just for us and the food was amazing - both in quality and price, and the complimentary drink at the end meant MrsW had to drive back as I had consumed both......

Their fish dishes are really great - fresh fish, well prepared and superbly served....

Lunches are the best treat going - really cheap and incredibly filling - massive portions of homely food......

Dave


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

We had a week at Camper stop Totana again, this March 2014 and had very good meal at the local restaurant (at the crossroads) at the menu del dia rate of 10 €. Great weather, great site, great company.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

That's the one Dave and Norman.
We shall be walking there though to avoid any arguments :wink: 
Our Dutch friends also recommended the fish.
Steve.


----------

